# Living in corfu



## Hellenophile

Hi all

Is there anyone here who lives in Corfu? 
If so, can you give us an idea of what it is like to live there?
We are considering retiring early and moving out there. 
Are there any cohesive expat groups/societies?

Best regards
Kingswick


----------



## MaryBella

*Moving to Corfu*

Hi Kingswick :couch2:

How are you progressing with your plans to move to Corfu? Did you get much of a response here? 

We are like you, in the planning stages and thinking of retiring to Corfu. Have been viewing a few properties and gathering as much information as possible online.

Would be interested to hear back from you.

Mary


----------



## nisakiman

Where on Corfu are you thinking about? There are literally thousands of Brits living on Corfu, so you won't have any problems finding someone to talk to. Also, with it being a tourist destination, you'll find that nearly everyone there speaks English - the butcher, the baker and the candlestick maker, too. I know people who have lived there for twenty five years, and they still speak virtually no Greek at all. There is no real need.

Corfu is a great place. All the shops and supermarkets you'll need (there's even an M&S in town), lots of places to eat, and great beaches. It gets quiet in the winter, and lots of places close down. It also rains a lot. I quite like the winter there.

You can find a lot of stuff on the Facebook page called 'Corfu Grapevine'.

Good luck.


----------



## Liccycat

Hi,

We are thinking of buying a second home in Corfu. Can anyone advise where is a good place to start looking, fairly quiet and with some British ex pats living there? Many thanks. Rosie


----------



## LivingHearty

Corfu is a great place to live where the seascape is spectacular.


----------



## NikkiE

nisakiman said:


> Where on Corfu are you thinking about? There are literally thousands of Brits living on Corfu, so you won't have any problems finding someone to talk to. Also, with it being a tourist destination, you'll find that nearly everyone there speaks English - the butcher, the baker and the candlestick maker, too. I know people who have lived there for twenty five years, and they still speak virtually no Greek at all. There is no real need.
> 
> Corfu is a great place. All the shops and supermarkets you'll need (there's even an M&S in town), lots of places to eat, and great beaches. It gets quiet in the winter, and lots of places close down. It also rains a lot. I quite like the winter there.
> 
> You can find a lot of stuff on the Facebook page called 'Corfu Grapevine'.
> 
> Good luck.


Is it easy to find a job in Corfu? Particularly an English speaking job? I speak maybe 5/10 Greek.


----------



## ElGreco2018

Best place for Brits.


----------

